# Car Forums > Automotive News >  Lamborghinis future cars

## BavarianBeast

With the world heading towards EV and hybrid vehicles, lamborghini CEO has announced the Huracan Sterrato will be their last naturally aspirated engine. 

The Huracan replacement is rumoured to either be a hybrid V8TT or potentially a hybrid V10. Nobody really knows for sure, but it would be nice to see the V10 kept alive.

https://www.evo.co.uk/lamborghini/20...sisted-v10?amp

https://www.motortrend.com/news/lamb...-what-we-know/

The Aventador replacement will be getting a DCT transmission finally and will be a newly developed V12 hybrid. Lamborghinis VIP clients will be going to NYC between the 7-10th for a first look so I am hoping there will be a lot leaked afterwards. So far its expected to be around 900-1000hp which would push it into the big leagues of horsepower. 

https://www.motortrend.com/news/lamb...t-we-know/amp/

I have to admit, Im not very excited about the future of automotive. Sure the cars are going to be a lot faster, but I feel with the hybridization the emotion and driving experience is going to dissipate. 

Is anyone excited about the future cars becoming hybrid/EV? Am I wrong to think that hybridization will take away the emotion and driving experience?

----------


## Buster

> *I have to admit, I’m not very excited about the future of automotive*. Sure the cars are going to be a lot faster, but I feel with the hybridization the emotion and driving experience is going to dissipate. 
> 
> Is anyone excited about the future cars becoming hybrid/EV? *Am I wrong to think that hybridization will take away the emotion and driving experienc*e?



I started saying this years ago. Welcome aboard.

----------


## killramos

I think the entire car buying and ownership experience has been polluted past the point of return.

I don’t get excited about future cars anymore, and there is hardly anything on the market worth buying these days.

----------


## DonJuan

I stopped getting excited about new cars a while ago. Older cars and "new classic" cars are where it's at for me.

----------


## rage2

I’m the only one here for hybridization. I feel it’s delivering a better driving experience without losing out on the emotions that ICE engines evoke. Basically a win/win for me.

----------


## Buster

> I think the entire car buying and ownership experience has been polluted past the point of return.
> 
> I don’t get excited about future cars anymore, and there is hardly anything on the market worth buying these days.



I blame a lot of that on youtube actually. Car influencers and youtubers have made cars cringey now for the most part. Which defeats the purpose of cars for most people: the flex.

- - - Updated - - -




> I’m the only one here for hybridization. I feel it’s delivering a better driving experience without losing out on the emotions that ICE engines evoke. Basically a win/win for me.



hybrids will be a blip we barely remember on the way to full EVs.

It's the minidisk of car tech.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

LoL I thought the Aventador was retired about 2 years ago and the Sián was its replacement! I figured I must be wrong when I heard you mention its "pending successor" recently.
And it turns out, that's the case. Wouldn't mind a Sián, though!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> hybrids will be a blip we barely remember on the way to full EVs.
> It's the minidisk of car tech.



Good analogy, minidisc was awesome too.

----------


## riander5

Buster does say this every new car thread. Why hasn't someone put that in his user tag yet? Mods?

----------


## rage2

> hybrids will be a blip we barely remember on the way to full EVs.
> 
> It's the minidisk of car tech.



I still think current battery technology isn’t sustainable. Whatever we have today with EVs is the minidisc of car tech. Our automotive future won’t be with big ass lithium ion batteries with poor energy density and a long list of other shortcomings. Hybrids is more like adding shock protection to CD walkmans, if you wanna go that analogy haha.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Battery tech is the key that unlocks a lot of things. The $/joule being cut in half or quarter will make many things possible.

----------


## rage2

> Battery tech is the key that unlocks a lot of things. The $/joule being cut in half or quarter will make many things possible.



Don't forget weight in that equation.

I just don't think current battery tech, or even solid state can improve to get anywhere close to carbon fuels.

----------


## killramos

Weight is good

-car guys

----------


## ExtraSlow

Weight is a huge deal for performance cars. But for "the rest of us" it's not that big of a deal. Besides, any improvement in $/joule will almost certainly mean an improvement in kg/joule as well.

----------


## Xtrema



----------


## killramos

Love how that guy shifted 3 times in the span of about 15mph

----------


## ExtraSlow

I shift a lot too.

----------


## Thaco

People who whine about losing the "feel" are just closet EV haters, just clinging to any excuse to hate them, and they know that's one that cant be taken away because it's subjective.



I am looking forward to the general availability of EV skateboards and/or axles so we can put classic bodies on an EV skateboard, this will allow older cars to be saved, more styling diversity that ICE people like to complain about... while having better performance, emissions, and overall drivability.

----------


## Xtrema

> I am looking forward to the general availability of EV skateboards and/or axles so we can put classic bodies on an EV skateboard, this will allow older cars to be saved, more styling diversity that ICE people like to complain about... while having better performance, emissions, and overall drivability.



https://www.evunderground.ca/

Conversions are there but it probably won't be as easy as slapping body on a skateboard.

----------


## Thaco

> Don't forget weight in that equation.
> 
> I just don't think current battery tech, or even solid state can improve to get anywhere close to carbon fuels.



the first gas engine car was patented in 1886, the first mast production was more than 20 years later, actually reliable/affordable vehicles was many years after that, but people seem to think EVs should be fully mature instantly.
- - - Updated - - -




> https://www.evunderground.ca/



yeah i know they exist, but they're just nor affordable/obtainable/viable yet

----------


## bjstare

> I am looking forward to the general availability of EV skateboards and/or axles so we can put classic bodies on an EV skateboard, this will allow older cars to be saved, more styling diversity that ICE people like to complain about... while having better performance, emissions, and overall drivability.



This is a silly idea, for many reasons.

----------


## rage2

> the first gas engine car was patented in 1886, the first mast production was more than 20 years later, actually reliable/affordable vehicles was many years after that, but people seem to think EVs should be fully mature instantly.



You make it sound like EV's are new. The first battery was invented in 1800. The first electric motor in 1820's. Electric cars came before ICE cars. Batteries are our energy storage bottleneck. Everything about an EV is mature, except energy storage medium.

----------


## killramos

> This is a silly idea, for many reasons.



Next he’s going to tell us to just buy cars in the metaverse

----------


## corsvette

I'm all for hybrids, like Rage said it offers the best of both. I have zero interest thus far for a BEV. Maybe as a commuter to/from work, but that's a very expensive proposition for a basic work car. 

If it makes ICE guys feel better, Teslas are sitting in dealers lots. and very tough to sell. They're usually traded in for PHEV or ICE's. My local Ford dealer is having a hard time selling his Mach E's. I don't hate EV's, but I certainly can't get excited about them either. It would be a dammed shame to see Lambo go EV, it would be the death of exotic vehicles.

----------


## Buster

Exotic vehicles are pretty much dead.

----------


## redline

I think hybrid is good… but I see a future with ice running synthetic fuels. Ev is not realistic with large diesel engine and jets etc …

----------


## bjstare

> I think hybrid is good… but I see a future with ice running synthetic fuels. Ev is not realistic with large diesel engine and jets etc …



Synthetic fuels  :ROFL!: 

We have a higher chance of seeing mainstream cars powered by unicorn jizz.

----------


## you&me

> Exotic vehicles are pretty much dead.



The good news - for now at least - is there are 40 - 50ish years worth of exotic car production that you can draw from; screw buying anything new if you're that against it.

----------


## killramos

So what I am hearing is I should buy a Gallardo

----------


## you&me

> So what I am hearing is I should buy a Gallardo



If that's what floats your boat, sure - the Gallardo's a fun car. 

If not, there's lots of other choices.

----------


## Buster

> If that's what floats your boat, sure - the Gallardo's a fun car. 
> 
> If not, there's lots of other choices.



F12 is still my #1 choice.

----------


## vengie

F355 is the right answer

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> F12 is still my #1 choice.



I vehemently agree.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Some interesting discussion. I’m still optimistic about the future for Lamborghini and other manufacturers moving to hybrid but I’ll have to wait to actually drive something unique and special to make a purchase. Every hybrid I’ve driven to date and every EV including the Tesla Plaid has been a bore to drive. 

@killramos
 I would definitely buy a G if you can find a clean 6sp manual for under $180k. You wouldn’t regret it in 5+ years I am near certain.

----------


## you&me

> F12 is still my #1 choice.






> F355 is the right answer



See, that's the spirit!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Synthetic fuels 
> 
> We have a higher chance of seeing mainstream cars powered by unicorn jizz.



Disagree. Synthetic fuels are quietly racing in development while the world waits for the mainstream dolts to realize that scooping the stove ashes into a pile doesn't make them have viable energy.
Once that hilarious experiment is over, SynFuels will occupy a significant portion of the market.

----------


## rage2

If I had a crystal ball, it’s a race between synthetic fuels and hydrogen ICE for us car enthusiasts. Unless a miracle battery gets invented.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> If I had a crystal ball, it’s a race between synthetic fuels and hydrogen ICE for us car enthusiasts. Unless a miracle battery gets invented.



And unless a miracle refrigeration/storage system (that's somehow, almost free) gets invented, then hydrogen ICE just left the chat.

----------


## rage2

> And unless a miracle refrigeration/storage system (that's somehow, almost free) gets invented, then hydrogen ICE just left the chat.



You’re talking liquid hydrogen. Toyotas been racing a compressed hydrogen ICE car which is easier for storage than liquid. It’s still early days but synfuels has its challenges too, namely how energy intensive it is to manufacture. That said, I think both these development paths are more clear than the miracle battery.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Youre talking liquid hydrogen. Toyotas been racing a compressed hydrogen ICE car which is easier for storage than liquid. Its still early days but synfuels has its challenges too, namely how energy intensive it is to manufacture. That said, I think both these development paths are more clear than the miracle battery.



I was talking both. The refrigeration is complex and horrible while the compression requires heavy-walled pressure vessels that are worse than CNG. And so bomby.

----------


## rage2

> I was talking both. The refrigeration is complex and horrible while the compression requires heavy-walled pressure vessels that are worse than CNG. And so bomby.



Ya, not saying it’s easy just saying it’s still an easier path than miracle battery.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Ya, not saying its easy just saying its still an easier path than miracle battery.



Yep, I might be with you, there.

The carbon intensity of SynFuels is confusing because of the lack of consistent terms (nomenclature) being used. "eFuels" and others mean very different things and it's not properly established yet. There's a huge difference between Fisher-Tropsch diesel made from gasified coal and some crazy shit made from gasified biomass and hydro-treated from nuclear fed electrolysis, etc.

But you can produce synthetic diesel today that is far far cleaner (and has a lower CI#) than anything conventional and make money selling it somewhere around $1/L rack price. Today's diesel was $1.388 rack price in Edmonton.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I would for sure enjoy someone creating a synthetic fuels mega thread.

----------


## bjstare

> That said, I think both these development paths are more clear than the miracle battery.



I would guess there's more effort (i.e., money) going towards developing the miracle battery though, no? Perhaps enough to offset the less-clear development path?

Idk, sounds like you guys both know more than I do about syn fuels. I had no idea they were on the path to becoming commercially viable, I just thought it was still in the POC category (and likely to stay there).

----------


## rage2

> I would guess there's more effort (i.e., money) going towards developing the miracle battery though, no? Perhaps enough to offset the less-clear development path?



There's a ton of money going into it, lots of startups jumping in because it's a lot of free investor money to fuck around with. It's been 10 years and nothing really viable has come close. Solid state batteries is the closest, but even then their weight and energy density is nowhere near what was promised, and really just a marginal jump from where we're at with lithium ion batteries. It's just not making the leaps that's needed.




> Idk, sounds like you guys both know more than I do about syn fuels. I had no idea they were on the path to becoming commercially viable, I just thought it was still in the POC category (and likely to stay there).



Commercially viable, not sure about that just yet. F1 is working on it with several fuel suppliers, the target is to use it in 2026 with the new F1 engines. The biggest challenge right now is having the same energy density as gasoline, but they're improving at a rate that it should be met by 2026. So there will be a usable product that's equivalent to gasoline at that point, and the remaining challenge is manufacturing costs which is a much easier problem to solve.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

"Commercially viable" is getting a new meaning as we tax the shit out of current liquid fuels until they're so much less commercially viable that SynFuels are suddenly right there.

----------


## Kloubek

Governments are pushing for cleaner vehicles, and for now, electric is the best solution to that. In the meantime, we see hybrid vehicles which are a good stop-gap but when the governments tighten their restrictions even further they will no longer be viable. Yet, the tech nor infrastructure is quite ready yet for widespread electric vehicle adoption. So this is absolutely a transition period in transportation.

I think Rage said something similar: It will be a race between battery technology and another technology which doesn't produce emissions, such as hydrogen. In any event, the path forward excludes ICE engines in any capacity.

----------


## Buster

I dont care what energy will be used in the future, since cars aren't getting any more interesting either way.

----------


## Xtrema

> You’re talking liquid hydrogen. Toyotas been racing a compressed hydrogen ICE car which is easier for storage than liquid. It’s still early days but synfuels has its challenges too, namely how energy intensive it is to manufacture. That said, I think both these development paths are more clear than the miracle battery.



They will be as popular in tunnels and underground garages as LPG.

Hydrogen ICE won't happen with cars. Planes... may be, until another Hindenburg happens.

----------


## DonJuan

I agree. While hybrid supercars like the Countach LPI etc are excellent engineering exercises it really not what the future wants. Its the last hurrah before some other technology takes over. Electric seems to be the way.

It's kind of like the manual transmission analogy.
Where conventional manuals in modern cars are actually slower in performance driving than modern automatics and SMG etc (a hybrid of manual and automatic in terms of use).
Do I still want a manual in my track car? Yes
Do I want a manual in my daily? No
Does my wife want a manual in the family SUV? Also Yes (she's weird AF)

My point is I'd drive an electric or hybrid daily without question. But on summer weekends a N/A V12 or a air-cooled turbo is what this dinosaur wants.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wife wanting a manual, I approve.

----------


## g-m

I'm with Buster. The new cars are super boring. Full electric cars couldn't be more boring in fact. An automatic silent appliance almost as fun as an electric scooter

----------


## Xtrema

> An automatic silent appliance almost as fun as an electric scooter



What, you are not excited a potential working self driving car with fleshlight integration?

----------


## vengie

Bring on the cars with SMR's.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Electric scoots are more exciting.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Bring on the cars with SMR's.



Pet Peeve: an SMR is a Steam Methane Reformer, period. Team Nuke need to pick different letters...

----------


## ExtraSlow

WFR. Wicked fast reactor.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> WFR. Wicked fast reactor.



Spoken from a #_VerifiedUser_ with a #BlueCheque.
This is now The Gospel

----------


## gmc72

C'mon. We all know what the future of transportation looks like. 

This

----------


## rage2

> "Commercially viable" is getting a new meaning as we tax the shit out of current liquid fuels until they're so much less commercially viable that SynFuels are suddenly right there.



One of the biggest drawback is how energy wasteful the whole process is. Sure, the convenience of keeping all our cars running is great, but when it costs an absurd amount of energy to create AND run on an ICE that's at best today 50% efficient using every hybrid tech thrown at it (Merc's F1 engine is 52% efficient), it's literally burning energy needlessly for the sake of carbon neutrality. I mean, if we have unlimited green energy, that's not that big of a deal, but we aren't there yet.

But, we can go vroom vroom. That's worth it haha.

----------


## vengie

> Pet Peeve: an SMR is a Steam Methane Reformer, period. Team Nuke need to pick different letters...



Ok boomer.




> WFR. Wicked fast reactor.



Approved

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> One of the biggest drawback is how energy wasteful the whole process is. Sure, the convenience of keeping all our cars running is great, but when it costs an absurd amount of energy to create AND run on an ICE that's at best today 50% efficient using every hybrid tech thrown at it (Merc's F1 engine is 52% efficient), it's literally burning energy needlessly for the sake of carbon neutrality. I mean, if we have unlimited green energy, that's not that big of a deal, but we aren't there yet.
> 
> But, we can go vroom vroom. That's worth it haha.



Let's not pretend that anything to do with useful energy consumption matters. The ashes of hydrogen combustion is water and we are dedicating billions (maybe trillions) of dollars globally to pay people (who already know better) to find a way to add energy back into those ashes and reform them into hydrogen fuel so that we can burn that fuel to get energy "because no carbons". We should all be in straight-jackets for entertaining this.

As long as someone can sell the story that the CO2 that is produced in any of these processes "goes somewhere safe" then that technology will continue. As long as Mining can sell the story that "tailings/leaching ain't so bad" and that haul trucks burning 50,000L/day* of diesel "ain't no thang" then batteries will continue to develop.

All anyone has to do is convince meek people without science degrees that their ideas are safe and best for the future children, etc. Quick virtue signal hashtag, slap on an orange t-shirt and start quadrupling production.


*50,000L/day of diesel burned in haul trucks is a real number from a project I have worked on.

----------


## Buster

There are basically two cars I would actually consider buying right now:. Gt4 and z06.

But both of them sound like a pain to acquire.

----------


## bjstare

> There are basically two cars I would actually consider buying right now:. Gt4 and z06.
> 
> But both of them sound like a pain to acquire.



You should definitely buy one of those. Or both.

----------


## Buster

> You should definitely buy one of those. Or both.



I would need a much higher give a fuck factor. There are people with massive boners for those cars, whereas I have more like a semi. So they're gonna go to those guys.

----------


## riander5

> Let's not pretend that anything to do with useful energy consumption matters. The ashes of hydrogen combustion is water and we are dedicating billions (maybe trillions) of dollars globally to pay people (who already know better) to find a way to add energy back into those ashes and reform them into hydrogen fuel so that we can burn that fuel to get energy "because no carbons". We should all be in straight-jackets for entertaining this.
> 
> As long as someone can sell the story that the CO2 that is produced in any of these processes "goes somewhere safe" then that technology will continue. As long as Mining can sell the story that "tailings/leaching ain't so bad" and that haul trucks burning 50,000L/day* of diesel "ain't no thang" then batteries will continue to develop.
> 
> All anyone has to do is convince meek people without science degrees that their ideas are safe and best for the future children, etc. Quick virtue signal hashtag, slap on an orange t-shirt and start quadrupling production.
> 
> 
> *50,000L/day of diesel burned in haul trucks is a real number from a project I have worked on.



But wait, we can make that diesel from canola oil now pal!

----------


## rage2

> Let's not pretend that anything to do with useful energy consumption matters. The ashes of hydrogen combustion is water and we are dedicating billions (maybe trillions) of dollars globally to pay people (who already know better) to find a way to add energy back into those ashes and reform them into hydrogen fuel so that we can burn that fuel to get energy "because no carbons". We should all be in straight-jackets for entertaining this.
> 
> As long as someone can sell the story that the CO2 that is produced in any of these processes "goes somewhere safe" then that technology will continue. As long as Mining can sell the story that "tailings/leaching ain't so bad" and that haul trucks burning 50,000L/day* of diesel "ain't no thang" then batteries will continue to develop.
> 
> All anyone has to do is convince meek people without science degrees that their ideas are safe and best for the future children, etc. Quick virtue signal hashtag, slap on an orange t-shirt and start quadrupling production.
> 
> 
> *50,000L/day of diesel burned in haul trucks is a real number from a project I have worked on.



True that.

The hilarious part about Synthetic Fuels, is however intensive H2 production is, that's required as 1/3 of the synthetic fuel production process.  :ROFL!:

----------


## C4S

Even "Entry" Lambo will be very expensive for us ... ~ 300K base, 400K loaded, close to 1/2M with Luxury tax/whatever tax !!  :Shock:  :Shock: 

Those home alarm salesperson buying $80K Lambo day is gone ..

----------


## killramos

Don’t be poor

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Did someone have a stroke before writing the commentary for this commercial?

----------


## Gman.45

> There are basically two cars I would actually consider buying right now:. Gt4 and z06.
> 
> But both of them sound like a pain to acquire.



Those are 2 that would be on my list as well - also the new Lotus Emira. That car is probably my favorite car of the last few years.

I had a co worker circa 2005 that had a Gallardo manual. I drove it several times when he had a few too many, and rode it for thousands of kms. That car was excellent, I'd be a +1 on anyone buying one of them, particularly the manual. 

I really hope Lambo keeps the v10 and v12s going, adding electric motors = whatever to me, but if they pull a 296 and go to some V6 Hybrid power unit, I think it'll be massively unpopular no matter how fast it is. Sound is such a huge part of the driving experience IMO in performance cars.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> Did someone have a stroke before writing the commentary for this commercial?



Haha my god is that cringey. This is the best one they did of the sterrato.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> I had a co worker circa 2005 that had a Gallardo manual. I drove it several times when he had a few too many, and rode it for thousands of kms. That car was excellent, I'd be a +1 on anyone buying one of them, particularly the manual. 
> 
> I really hope Lambo keeps the v10 and v12s going, adding electric motors = whatever to me, but if they pull a 296 and go to some V6 Hybrid power unit, I think it'll be massively unpopular no matter how fast it is. Sound is such a huge part of the driving experience IMO in performance cars.



I personally think a clean Gallardo 6sp will be worth over $350k in 5 years, they are great cars and the last manual "baby lambo". It was a poster car for a lot of the younger generations and when they come into money, they are all going to want one in my opinion. 

I think we can count on Lamborghini not producing a V6 for a long time (unless for the URUS). They know what their consumers want and I don't think they are willing to throw it all away. I just hope this new V12 hybrid howls like the Aventador Ultimae/SVJ does and we'll find out in due time.

----------


## ercchry

> I personally think a clean Gallardo 6sp will be worth over $350k in 5 years, they are great cars and the last manual "baby lambo". It was a poster car for a lot of the younger generations and when they come into money, they are all going to want one in my opinion.



One glaring issue though

----------


## BavarianBeast

You mean like this? 

Saw this 1992 Autozam AZ-1 on AutoTrader's iPhone app 
http://www.autotrader.ca/go/5-55563988

----------


## arcticcat522

That looks like it would be a RIOT!

----------


## ercchry

Man, who knew all those cheap JDMs would skyrocket like that

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> True that.
> 
> The hilarious part about Synthetic Fuels, is however intensive H2 production is, that's required as 1/3 of the synthetic fuel production process.

----------


## BavarianBeast

The first unveilings for North America were today for the Aventador replacement. Sounds like everyone who attended is over the moon with the car. People saying the hybrid tech is light years ahead of the competition and the styling is even crazier than the aventador. Sounds like it could be a really exciting car. 

Looking forward to some actual leaks but it sounds like Lamborghini is pretty strict on their NDA’s and wouldn’t hesitate to blacklist anyone who does.. guess we’ll wait and see. The public unveiling is supposed to be the Geneva auto show in march.

----------


## Buster

Ya, of course that's what came out of the event.

----------


## riander5

Lambos hybrid tech is 'light years' ahead of the competition. Sure.....

----------


## BavarianBeast

https://drives.today/news/1088/futur...es-hybrid.html

If any of that is true, I think it’s going to kick ass. 11,000rpm redline on a 6.5l v12? Yes please. Sounds like it will kill anything below the $2-3m (which is over 6x the price) range that’s out there now.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Ya, of course that's what came out of the event.



I mean that was what went into the event.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> https://drives.today/news/1088/futur...es-hybrid.html
> 
> If any of that is true, I think its going to kick ass. 11,000rpm redline on a 6.5l v12? Yes please. Sounds like it will kill anything below the $2-3m (which is over 6x the price) range thats out there now.



Didn't click, but gut feeling is 11k redline sounds "overly optimistic" at best for an engine of that size. Have we come that far, that quickly? I know a guy with a V12 Ferrari engine that's about 20yo and can't do 9k rpm with significantly less displacement. That's a lot of shit to be changing direction a lot of times.

----------


## BavarianBeast

You can tune the current 6.5l to rev to 9000, so I don’t think 11,000 is a stretch. We shall see in due time though, as much as I hate the idea of hybridization- I think this car will blow peoples minds when comparing to others in the price range.

----------


## Buster

> You can tune the current 6.5l to rev to 9000, so I dont think 11,000 is a stretch. We shall see in due time though, as much as I hate the idea of hybridization- I think this car will blow peoples minds when comparing to others in the price range.



Most interesting cars nowadays are basically vaporware.

If I can't buy one of the short list of cars I find interesting (z06 or gt4), then they may as well not exist

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

But that last 22% is not simply and extra 22% of effort from what an aftermarket, extreme tuner can accomplish. It's a step change.

Don't get me wrong - in all for it and I want to see it. But it sounds like a stretch target.

----------


## BavarianBeast

@Buster
 The Z06 and GT4 are tough cars to get unless you’re deep rooted in the brand. You should have bought the red Huracan EVO I sent you 2 years back. If you didn’t like it, you would have made at least $70k selling it! 

They’ve spent over 5 years and €50m on research development for the new V12 hybrid so it better be something specialâ€‹

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Buster is focused on best asset classes which are things with Realtors, not Italian cars with sketchy electrics...

----------


## BavarianBeast

Sort of like a koalas favourite asset class is eucalyptus leaves

----------


## Buster

> @Buster
>  The Z06 and GT4 are tough cars to get unless you’re deep rooted in the brand. You should have bought the red Huracan EVO I sent you 2 years back. If you didn’t like it, you would have made at least $70k selling it! 
> 
> They’ve spent over 5 years and €50m on research development for the new V12 hybrid so it better be something specialâ€‹



I think both of us have amply demonstrated over the years that your powers of foresight far exceed mine. Seriously. 

I remember you telling me to buy that red one, and I damn well should have.

----------


## BavarianBeast

I was just busting your balls, I feel your sentiments about the current state of automotive generally as well. 

Supposedly this is the closest render to the actual new V12 replacement. Still not much leaked yet surprisingly. I would be very happy, basically a better looking Sian for a 1/8 of the price. I’m sure the rear end will look a lot better too. 




I’ve

----------


## Buster

> I was just busting your balls, I feel your sentiments about the current state of automotive generally as well. 
> 
> Supposedly this is the closest render to the actual new V12 replacement. Still not much leaked yet surprisingly. I would be very happy, basically a better looking Sian for a 1/8 of the price. I’m sure the rear end will look a lot better too. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve



I like the rear. I bet the front will look cleaner.

----------


## killramos

I mean its a V12 Lambo, the front can be basically as loud as it wants to be

I think the rear diffuser could get over itself though

----------


## Darkane

> Did someone have a stroke before writing the commentary for this commercial?



Well

Spoken word rap, without carrying syntax AND accents will cause that. 

Maybe it should be arranged 

Dust is gold dirt - for the bold. 

Not the way they did. That was a brutal commercial

----------


## ExtraSlow

William Shatner - Common People, has entered the chat.

----------


## Darkane

> Didn't click, but gut feeling is 11k redline sounds "overly optimistic" at best for an engine of that size. Have we come that far, that quickly? I know a guy with a V12 Ferrari engine that's about 20yo and can't do 9k rpm with significantly less displacement. That's a lot of shit to be changing direction a lot of times.



Yeah, from a mass production outfit it might be unrealistic. 

But we are already at 11,100 rpm in a big V12.. in a semi-produced car. 

So maybe they are shooting for 11, Spinal Tap did it. 

https://www.carmagazine.co.uk/car-ne...rtin/valkyrie/

----------

